# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Engrish: The Game  ** potential VIRUS ** (+cleaning info)

## navitatl

_< link removed by moderator - potential virus found! >_  (see post #15)

I gave it all I had! Let me know any thoughts about the installer (it's my first time doing that) or the game.

----------


## drivenbywhat

That's a big file to download. At least one screenshot should be available to see if it's something one would want to try. Also, a better description than "The protagonist, Fred, goes on adventures the likes of which would be shunned in the real world. His quests are only plausible in the Engrish universe." would help to know what the game is about. All I get from it is that it could possibly be some type of rpg game. Don't know if it has graphics or what.

----------


## navitatl

Hi, thanks for your reply. I finally got around to addressing a few of your points:
-I added a low-quality version of the game (essentially the same thing with some artifacts) which is 14 MB smaller
-I added a page with screenshots of the 3 different game components, and some basic explanations.
Thanks for your input, I'm sure other people were thinking the same thing, so I'm glad to get that fixed.

----------


## singularis

1) Why engrish? Is it not a little close to english? Are you saying the British are a bunch of 2D, madmen that delight in the murdering of their neighbours  :Ehh:   :Smilie:  

2) People on this forum do not like going to external websites or downloading executables. In order to invite more users to try the game, provide the source and add a screenshot to the thread.

3) Did you write it in VB?  :Confused:

----------


## navitatl

1) "Engrish" is the term for English that is spoken incorrectly, usually by an Asian. See www.engrish.com.

2) Alright, I might add that soon.

3) Yes, VB6

----------


## Fromethius

Thanks for the virus..





But seriously, I played your game, beat it, but now it won't uninstall!!

It keeps saying:

[IMG]http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/Fromethius/***virus.png[/IMG]

When I click on the uninstall thingy. Yea, it is there. I just clicked on it. Of course it's there

----------


## navitatl

Link is broken, but I'm very interested to see it. I've had several hundred downloads and no reports of a virus, perhaps it was something already on your computer?

----------


## Fromethius

I was kidding about the virus  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


and the link isn't broken, just replace the 3 asterisks with w t f. (no spaces)

i didn't know this forum blocked out the word w t f..

----------


## navitatl

Oh ok, you scared me.
If you want to delete it manually, it's at "c:/progam files/engrish the game"
I'll try to figure out why the uninstaller is screwy.
Anyways, any thoughts about the game? Did you enjoy it?

----------


## Fromethius

Yea I liked it. I have some crititisms too if that's alright?


1) Better graphics. Your lineart is pretty good but you could certainly use some shading. You'd be surprised how much more real you can make that pink sofa look if you just add a but of shading and maybe 2 or 3 extra colors and highlights


2) Try to make your graphics similar. I'm pretty sure some graphics had a thick line art and some graphics had a thin line art. In games it's usually a good idea to design all graphics as similar as possible

3) You can move awfully fast if you hold down an arrow key instead of just pressing it. Perhaps tweak that

4) The part where he picked up with his mouth, used the axe, and spit it out was hilarious. Sorry, I just had to say that.

5) I got really far in the 3rd lock level but then right when I was about to finish I moved a piece against a wall by accident. Perhaps you should have had a control + z sort of thing where you could go back one move. Either that or a back button

6) Make sure your uninstallers work before you release the game :P

I have a pretty regular computer. XP SP2. Most people will have that. I just installed the game, played it, and uninstalled it. If the uninstaller messes up on such a normal computer, you need to fix something

7) A lot of the graphics were really funny and the character's whole attitude made me laugh. The things he did and why he did them were very funny. I like your comedy. I'd sure love to play another game you made

----------


## Aisaki

my computer detects it as a virus

is it just me?

----------


## navitatl

Thanks for all the points!
I'm using MS Paint for the graphics so it's a real pain to get it all nice-looking and stuff. And, when I enlarge or shrink something, it loses its lines or makes them all thick. Can you suggest any better graphical programs that will make it easier?

----------


## si_the_geek

> my computer detects it as a virus
> 
> is it just me?


Different virus scanners detect different things, so if everyone else has a different virus scanner they may not find the same virus that yours does (or yours may be giving a false positive).

Which virus scanner are you using, and which version did you download?

----------


## Aisaki

> Different virus scanners detect different things, so if everyone else has a different virus scanner they may not find the same virus that yours does (or yours may be giving a false positive).
> 
> Which virus scanner are you using, and which version did you download?


AVG Free Edition
Program Version 7.5.484

i downloaded the high quality version

----------


## si_the_geek

I virus checked it with AVG and found the same issue (note that I found nothing during a full scan before downloading the game).

Those of you who have already downloaded the game should do a full scan of your system, and remove the virus if apt.

Note that Trend HouseCall (which you can run directly from www.antivirus.com ) did not find anything, so (as is often the case with virus scanners) this may or may not be a genuine virus.

Here is what AVG says about Win32/Parite:



> This worm infects Windows executable files.
> 
> Installation and spreading:
> When the worm is launched it finds suitable executable files with EXE or SCR extension on all accessible disk drives and infects them.
> 
> Removing:
> Infected files can be healed by using of Win32/Parite removal tool.
> 
> The Win32/Parite virus also spreads via shared folders on the network. When removing the virus you need to disconnect all computers with shared folders from the network first and then run remover. When all computers are virus free then you can connect them back to the network.
> ...


They provide a tool to remove the virus here, which will hopefully remove any traces of that virus from your machine.


In order to protect users of this site, I have removed the link from the first post to the download of the game.

----------


## navitatl

Hi,
I believe the virus should be fixed. I scanned the new file with AVG and Super Anti Spyware, and neither of them came up with anything.
I also added PNG support to get rid of the high-quality, low-quality BS. Now there's 1 version, it's lossless, and it's 3.23 MB.  :Big Grin:  
Again the site is _< removed by moderator >_. Make sure you scan it before you run it, just in case the virus is still there somehow. Let me know your results.

And if it's safe, maybe you could edit the title to say "Virus resolved" or something, so people won't be scared to play.

----------


## si_the_geek

I'm afraid that "_I believe the virus should be fixed_" is not enough to ensure safety of our members.. there is a possibility that the actual problem is that the virus is on your web site (or was added there by somebody who hacked into it), and as such we cannot be sure that it (or a different virus) hasn't been re-added.  As I alluded to before, virus scanners are not perfect, so having scanned a file does not guarantee that it is virus free.

As we cannot be sure that it is safe, I have again removed the link to your site, and request that you do not post the link again.  For the safety of our members I would also recommend that in future you upload code rather than executable files.

----------

